# Purple Stomper pre-harvest pics.



## robertr (Apr 28, 2017)

9 weeks, coming down soon. 4 plants under 900w Mars, 3 years old and still plugging along. Bud shots from all 4 plants. 

View attachment P1000285 (1106x1280).jpg


View attachment P1000286 (1280x1049).jpg


View attachment P1000287 (1280x1096).jpg


View attachment P1000288 (1280x981).jpg


View attachment P1000289 (1280x1048).jpg


----------



## robertr (Apr 28, 2017)

A few more with a better camera. 

View attachment IMG_2428 (1280x853).jpg


View attachment IMG_2426 (1280x853).jpg


View attachment IMG_2429 (1280x845).jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2017)

nicely done


----------



## robertr (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 29, 2017)

nice job rob


----------



## Kraven (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice finish, she's sexy


----------



## robertr (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## MJ Passion (May 4, 2017)

Good photos.  Nice and sharp and shows the details.


----------



## WoodHippy (May 4, 2017)

You should put in for BPOTM. Looks great.


----------



## robertr (May 5, 2017)

Thanks Angie and WoodHippy.


----------



## LungCooking (May 10, 2017)

looks ready to me!


----------



## robertr (May 16, 2017)

LungCooking said:


> looks ready to me!


 I chopped them a week after pics were taken, getting close to the end of cure .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful plants! Great job. What kind of scents are you getting?


----------



## robertr (May 18, 2017)

Thanks Bombbudpuffa, the smell I get right now is a strong perfume, kind potpourri type of smell, very nice if you like that kind of aroma.


----------



## Budlight (May 19, 2017)

Looks really good my friend


----------



## robertr (May 19, 2017)

Thanks Bud.


----------

